# 80’ Banana river skiff rebuild.



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

Looking forward to this! I have always loved the old Banana River Skiffs. Good luck!


----------



## Cgfisherman (Dec 24, 2019)

T Bone said:


> Looking forward to this! I have always loved the old Banana River Skiffs. Good luck!


It’s going to be a slow build but will add updates as completed


----------



## Cgfisherman (Dec 24, 2019)

YouTube link of it running with the 25hp attached to op


----------



## Cgfisherman (Dec 24, 2019)

UPDATE: engine is off the boat and we will begin to remove the cap this weekend or sometime next week.


----------



## Cgfisherman (Dec 24, 2019)

UPDATE: hull and cap were separated between yesterday and today. We removed it from the hull and placed it on the floor. Then began to cut up the foam to dispose of. Some measurements will be taken then a trip to central Florida will be made to begin to pick up building materials and components for the build.


----------



## Cgfisherman (Dec 24, 2019)

UPDATE: All foam has been removed along with rotted wood from transom and stringers. Tomorrow I’ll upload some more pics


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2020)

While there are better designs today and all, this was a great skiff for it’s time! I am a sucker for old restores and looking forward to your build!


----------



## Cgfisherman (Dec 24, 2019)

Boatbrains said:


> While there are better designs today and all, this was a great skiff for it’s time! I am a sucker for old restores and looking forward to your build!


Thank you lol we are going to try and not disappoint


----------



## jeopardy954 (Jun 7, 2017)

Any concern that the hull would deform without the cap while putting in stringers and bulkheads? 

I feel like half the rebuilds are concerned about this, and put some sort of brace on the top, and the other half don’t worry, and it seems like things are fine?

awesome rebuild, looking forward to your progress. Love that hull!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Doesn’t look like an 80 footer to me, must be the angle...
Nice job


----------



## Cgfisherman (Dec 24, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Doesn’t look like an 80 footer to me, must be the angle...
> Nice job


Thanks lol this is the biggest banana river skiff in history the Angle does make it looks smaller I don’t know why


----------



## Cgfisherman (Dec 24, 2019)

jeopardy954 said:


> Any concern that the hull would deform without the cap while putting in stringers and bulkheads?
> 
> I feel like half the rebuilds are concerned about this, and put some sort of brace on the top, and the other half don’t worry, and it seems like things are fine?
> 
> awesome rebuild, looking forward to your progress. Love that hull!!


Yes things are going good on it. The only deformities that is has is very light where the cap met on the hull but just a few 6-8” sections. Nothing major that we are concerned with for right now.


----------



## Cgfisherman (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Cool project to take on with your Pops. Keep us updated on the progress.


----------



## SSFiero (Sep 10, 2019)

Looking forward to seeing the progress. 
I picked up one last summer that had been restored. I put a Suzuki 30 on it.
It’s a very capable boat.


----------



## Cgfisherman (Dec 24, 2019)

SSFiero said:


> Looking forward to seeing the progress.
> I picked up one last summer that had been restored. I put a Suzuki 30 on it.
> It’s a very capable boat.


I’m curious to how much the 30 Suzuki weighs and how you have your hatches laid out as well


----------



## hillcharl (Feb 7, 2011)

Love those old skiffs! Can't wait to see how she turns out.


----------



## hillcharl (Feb 7, 2011)

Remind me, what's the length on those?


----------



## Cgfisherman (Dec 24, 2019)

hillcharl said:


> Remind me, what's the length on those?


“16” but it’s actually 15’ 10”


----------



## SSFiero (Sep 10, 2019)

The Zuke is a 2018. It weighs 163lbs



Cgfisherman said:


> I’m curious to how much the 30 Suzuki weighs and how you have your hatches laid out as well


I did not build the boat. I bought it without a motor. But the deck is completely custom. There’s a vertical hatch between the speakers where I have the TM battery. 
A small round cap up from for the anchor locker
And a round one in the back for the livewell.


----------



## Cgfisherman (Dec 24, 2019)

SSFiero said:


> The Zuke is a 2018. It weighs 163lbs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sweet boat. How do you like the micro anchor ?


----------



## SSFiero (Sep 10, 2019)

Cgfisherman said:


> Sweet boat. How do you like the micro anchor ?


Still not sold. It’s quit high at 9ft. So it’s in the way if you have someone in the back or get a fish that runs behind that direction. I’ve had both. 
I’ve used a 5 ft stake from the bow a lot more. 
I may get a shorter one. My 5ft is smaller diameter so it doesn’t work. 
At least I can take out the stake.


----------



## Cgfisherman (Dec 24, 2019)

SSFiero said:


> Still not sold. It’s quit high at 9ft. So it’s in the way if you have someone in the back or get a fish that runs behind that direction. I’ve had both.
> I’ve used a 5 ft stake from the bow a lot more.
> I may get a shorter one. My 5ft is smaller diameter so it doesn’t work.
> At least I can take out the stake.


The 9ft stake can be removed and stored in rod storage right ?


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Nice boat? Do you plan to use the old cap or are you gonna do more like an open tunnel and rod rack and tube?


----------



## Cgfisherman (Dec 24, 2019)

Mike Haydon said:


> Nice boat? Do you plan to use the old cap or are you gonna do more like an open tunnel and rod rack and tube?


I’m going to be making a deck from scratch and make a compartment and gunnel setup that suits my needs for what the boat is going to be used for.


----------



## Cgfisherman (Dec 24, 2019)

UPDATE: boat was moved to new trailer for us to fit it correctly with bunk lengths and gap for the side guides. Fenders will have to be modified as the boat is about 3” wider than a whip ray and fits snug in the fender guides


----------



## Cgfisherman (Dec 24, 2019)

Hope everyone has been safe during the pandemic. Due to the pandemic and work related travel I haven’t been able to work on the boat as much as I would have liked. However I have had more time to start working on it regularly again. So I have been doing a lot of sanding and more sanding and more sanding. It’s pretty thin currently and is going to require bracing. It probably weighs under 80 pounds in its current state. Once we finished sanding it we removed it from the trailer to rinse it off and adjust the trailer so it is level so we can square it and have a solid place to work on it. I’ll try to update as I move along.


----------



## Cgfisherman (Dec 24, 2019)

ok guys I know it’s been a while but I have still been working on the boat on and off. The bottom and sides are all glassed up and we’re moving onto the transom. The transom is 2 3/4” coosa boards and is bonded using epoxy.


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

That is awesome, you are making great progress!

I really like that hull, very cool design


----------



## Moscateer (Feb 20, 2019)

Keep up the good work!! She’s a cool skiff!!


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

What do you have planned for the floor?


----------



## Skipjack Boo (Aug 13, 2021)

Very nice, keep up the good work!


----------



## Cgfisherman (Dec 24, 2019)

Ok so transom is bonded and now to grind it down and start glassing the transom to take it for a float test to see where the floor will be.


----------



## Cgfisherman (Dec 24, 2019)

Ok so shortly after the last post I made me and the old man decided to change the design of the transom and here’s what we came up with. I’m working on it currently so it’ll be sanded down as it should These pics are a few days old. It’s been about 2 months of finishing most of the glass work on the transom and hopefully this week we start doing stringers to tie in the inner transom to the sides of the hull.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

looks awesome. I went across on mine. I’m planning on pouring foam in the back two comportments.


----------



## Cgfisherman (Dec 24, 2019)

MikeChamp12 said:


> View attachment 187132
> 
> View attachment 187131
> 
> looks awesome. I went across on mine. I’m planning on pouring foam in the back two comportments.


I’m going across also but I’m adding the pieces separately with a cutout in the center to access the transom for the thru hulls and trim tab hardware.


----------



## Cgfisherman (Dec 24, 2019)

MikeChamp12 said:


> View attachment 187132
> 
> View attachment 187131
> 
> looks awesome. I went across on mine. I’m planning on pouring foam in the back two comportments.


It’s looking good though 👍🏻


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Looking good man. That’s a good idea. I’m not running any electric on this skiff. No tabs, no bilge no gps. Straight old school


----------



## Cgfisherman (Dec 24, 2019)

MikeChamp12 said:


> Looking good man. That’s a good idea. I’m not running any electric on this skiff. No tabs, no bilge no gps. Straight old school


Living life on the edge I see lol. Mines is going to be a miniature version of my dads boat so all the amenities except size.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Lookin good bud


----------



## Cgfisherman (Dec 24, 2019)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> Lookin good bud


Thank you 👍🏻


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I clicked this expecting an 80 foot boat restoration. Apostrophe placement is important! 🤣


----------



## Cgfisherman (Dec 24, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I clicked this expecting an 80 foot boat restoration. Apostrophe placement is important! 🤣


On my first post about the build someone commented the same thing 😂😂


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

SSFiero said:


> The Zuke is a 2018. It weighs 163lbs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That thing is awesome. Love the poling tower. How well does the micro pole do? What size trolling motor? Thanks, Michael


----------



## Cgfisherman (Dec 24, 2019)

Well we are now well into 2022 and some progress has been made on the boat. Today we loaded up the boat with total weight fully loaded to get a waterline measurement and I can say the damn thing floats lol.


----------



## Cgfisherman (Dec 24, 2019)

Me and the old man have been grinding moving the boat along almost every day when I get out of work. Thankfully most of the very hard work is taken care of already next step is doing the stringers for the floor and start working on the deck. I will make a separate thread once the boat is done with all the pictures along the way of bringing this boat back.


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

Yes! any pics of it in the water?


----------



## Cgfisherman (Dec 24, 2019)

Dobre said:


> Yes! any pics of it in the water?


Yes sir


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

What motor is that?


----------



## Cgfisherman (Dec 24, 2019)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> What motor is that?


That is a 2003 Yamaha 25hp 4 stroke. The engine that’s actually going to be on the boat is a modified Yamaha 50hp 2 stroke. Since I had the 25hp I just used it as mock up weight plus 1 sand bag.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Makes sense


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

How’s this build going?


----------

